# can i use fish tanks for mice



## rosanna (Dec 1, 2010)

i have plans for any mice i get, i would like to keep the males and female seperate, but my plan is to use my 2 large glass fish tanks for males and females (the tanks are approx3 foot long x2 foot high x1 foot wide, and the other is approx 2.5 foot longx 1.5 foot high x1 foot wide) the larger tank has a glass lid and the other has a plastic lid, i was then oging to use 3x plstic rodent tanks, 1 for breeding, 1 for pregnant females, and 1 for weaning babies, of course i am only planing in having 1 lot in each of these 3 tanks at a time. it this ok for them


----------



## kerryann (Oct 4, 2010)

i used my 3 foot fish tank for my mice, but had to make another lid for it as fish tank lids arnt normally suitable for mice. There wasnt enough air getting in and also they were able to escape. but with a little DIY it was good to go, and it now makes a lovely spaceous home for them


----------



## geordiesmice (Oct 26, 2010)

I have two 4ft tanks with two colonies of Spiny mice,they have bred successfully.I move some of the young out and there in smaller tanks.Fish tanks are ideal for keeping mice in but do not overcrowd and make sure they have a proper mesh lid too allow plenty air.Ive seen rodent rooms on a famous video site where they keep lots of mice in one tank and they just keep breeding it doesnt look the right way too keep mice.I think youll be fine the way your going to keep them good luck.


----------



## minibears (Jul 30, 2010)

tanks are great but heavy and awkward to clean  i use 60 litre storage tubs for just 2 or 3 mice, easy to clean, cheap to buy. i cut most of the middle of the lid out and put mesh on it. also melted holes for water bottles  tanks however have display qualities that tubs do not,


----------



## rosanna (Dec 1, 2010)

thank you, as i said i will be keeping males and females sperate and only breeding the ones that i choose to breed at certain times, i plan to have no more the 1 pair together, mating, 1 expectant mother and 1 set of weanlings at any one time


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Tanks deeper than 12 in. need to have holes in the sides to provide adequate ventilation to prevent build-up of ammonia. Beyond that, tanks are great housing. I like them because one of my great pleasures in life is watching my mousies. They are easy to keep clean and metal mesh tops can be purchased or easily built.


----------



## jessilynn (Jul 9, 2010)

All bucks need their own tanks. They do not get along, and will often fight to the death.


----------



## rosanna (Dec 1, 2010)

i thought that if there were no females around they would be fine


----------



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)

Unfortunately males do fight, sometimes to the death, and they need to have their own separate quarters. Even if they are brothers and were raised together, it seems like as soon as they hit puberty (about 6 weeks) they start fighting. You can put them in converted small plastic containers to save space. I cut out big rectangles on each long side and attached mesh to the outside with clips. I just make sure to take them out and let them run around a play area each day so they don't get bored or become unstimulated.


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

I have 6 brothers living together with a multitude of toys - and until Saturday night there were 7 of them. Unfortunately Hubble died in his sleep but his brothers helped care for him while he was ill. And they are 11 months old. I've even reintroduced one of them after 3 days without any issues. So they don't always have to be separated and live on their own, it's just really hard sometimes to get them to live together!! There were 12 living together at one point but these 7 made a point of bullying their Siamese marked brothers, once they were separated they seemed to relax  Oh and they are in the same room as 23 females who they speak to on a regular basis (thank you for that Semolina you flirt :lol


----------



## jessilynn (Jul 9, 2010)

There are few sucess stories, but many tales of loss and death 

In the end it is up to you, but the chances of sucess are so slim, and it requires risking the lives of all the mice involved...


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

It's a shame there are so few success stories and i have read many of the horror stories too. However, these boys get on very well with one another and as far as i am concerned they deserve a chance to live together. They ones living together just now rarely squabble (the girls I have squabble more) and I wouldn't keep them together if there was a risk. Any signs of bullying I immediately address and I have no qualms of separating them should the need arise, as I have already done this with their brothers. I think the fact that they looked after their sick brother for 2 weeks says more about how well my boys get on than anything else.


----------



## geordiesmice (Oct 26, 2010)

I agree with moustress , the tanks are great for viewing mice and you will need ventilation for smells, and a tip that jack mentioned in another thread sprinkle a little baking soda in the four corners of the tank.It helps to combat amonia and moisture . I have though all my Bucks kept seperate apart from two brothers till at the minute get on ok.


----------



## Carla (Nov 18, 2010)

I have a question, 
I have 1 large 4ft tank and was thinking of putting a divider in the middle so i could have my lone male on one side and my 2 females on the other side. At the moment i have my male in a cage but its not really suitable for when i start breeding and its difficult to clean. Something open and easy to view is much better. Any suggestions??
thanksss xx


----------



## minibears (Jul 30, 2010)

a 2 foot tank may be ok for u, or a few of them if need be, i find i can lift a tank that size for cleaning quite easily


----------



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)

I'm not sure what kind of divider you had in mind. I'm not sure what to recommend to use either. Every situation I've heard of ends in somehow the mouse chews through and there you have it. I've always wanted to find a way to make it work though. I just go get plastic tubs in the end and convert them. There is still the chance that the plastic will get chewed through but it's more reliable then a barrier between halves.


----------



## Carla (Nov 18, 2010)

Yeah, i think i will just keep my eye out for another smaller tank. 
Thanks again 
xxx


----------



## Bridgette Rena (Jan 28, 2011)

I think if tyou could figure a way for a sturdy enough divider you could separate them successfully. But the issue is finding something tough and sturdy enough. =P

You might just be better off finding another smaller tank for the buck.


----------

